# IUI or IVF- What do you think?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. Just wondered what your thoughts are on my situation! We have been trying for babies for a couple of yrs now. I had 8mnths of clomid which was fine but no pregnancy.Then had lap and found scar tissue surroundind and blocking fallopian tubes so had op in Dec to remove scar tissue and apparently now tubes are open and fine to concieve!although the tissue may grow back so may only be fine for few mnths! Also i dont ovulate regularly never have!
Hubbie also has low sperm counts of 9mil,12mil,18mil.
We are not sure what to do doc wants us to try IUI first but im not convinced its gonna work and dont want to waste anymore time or money! We had started cycle of ivf but got cancelled due to problems with fluid in tubes.,so we have all the drugs etc.
Any advice or sucess stories? 
Thanks stacy


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Stacy...just thought id share my experience with you as it may help. I have endo and pcos on one ovary. In april last year i had surgery and they removed 95% of my endo. Like you i was told that it would return...so we went down the IUI route. Unfortunately after 6 months of messing around with drugs, paperwork etc I never quite got to iui as the clomid irritated my endo and gave me a cyst. I ovulated irregualry before but now the cyst is preventing it. Next step for me IVF . If i could go back in time..i dont think i would have taken the clomid with questioning it first and I would have moved things along quicker.

My advice to you is be carefull and make informed decisions when it comes to taking fertility drugs, ovulating iregularly is better than not ovulating at all. Also bear in mind that your endo/scarring wont really affect your chances at IVF, although it will with IUI. You can go onto IVF but you cant go back to iui.. Lots of girls in ur situation have had iui work successfully....

Good luck with your decision and I hope ur get ur miracle soon xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with loopylu in that you need to make informed choices so do get as much info as possible.

Although, I was diagnosed with severe endo (stage 4) when I was 19...I had my 4th lap/dye in May 2004 & have been pain & endo  free since (something never thought possible)...although obviously I'm well aware there are no guarantees it won't return.

I actually ovulate fine naturally (every month) but took 6mths of clomid to "boost"...this has not irritated or triggered my endo which I was concerned it might...and I know others with endo who take clomid with no repercussions.

The reason we are going for IVF and not IUI is because I have damaged & sluggish tubes (due to adhesions in tubes & effecting both ends of tubes - near ovaries & entrance into womb & previously both were blocked with old blood/endo)...although tubes now both open we were advised that little point in IUI...also cos I've implantation problems (bicornuate uterus/uterine adhesions) our consultant feels that IVF is best option for us as he will be able to put embies back in a healthy spot.

Obviously you can try IVF and go back to IUI if you wished & obviously IUI is far less invasive & cheaper option...I think it really is down to personal choice...I'd get as much info about both & discuss with your consultant in as much detail as possible.

Sorry can't be more help 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for advice! There is lots to consider!  I think we are going  to start ivf again! Been thinking bout it today and my gut feeling is go with IVF .I think mentally its the right thing for us cause at least we are doing something positive and will also give us best chance i think. Also after having our 1st cycle cancelled i feel i have unfinished business!
stacy


----------

